# Lamb deserves some respect !



## squeezy (Apr 30, 2007)

Apparently not!


----------



## shellbellc (Apr 30, 2007)

Would it be bubble bubble before fish and seafood?  

Actually this weekend I smoked a boneless leg of lamb for the hubby.  He loved it, it was tender and juicy as can be.


----------



## deejaydebi (Apr 30, 2007)

Gee Sorry Squeezy I just refered to the kobe beef as heavenly moo in my last post... Ya forgive me?


----------



## deejaydebi (Apr 30, 2007)

I don't usually eat lamb _ got the snot kicked, butted and broke outta me as a kid by our ram and I hate them!

Anyway I was going to say it did take me a minute to figure out what BABA was when I first saw it.


----------



## t-bone tim (Apr 30, 2007)

Debi ...sounds like a chance for sweet revenge 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 ...lol


----------



## domn8_ion (May 2, 2007)

Deb, Sounds like a perfect payback.


----------



## tonto1117 (May 2, 2007)

Sounds like it was very BAAAAAAAAAAA D experience.


----------



## monty (May 2, 2007)

I love lamb! While I have not yet smoked it I enjoy lamb with lots of garlic, rosemary and evoo!  And of course real mint jelly!! Lemme see what can be done....

Cheers!


----------



## deejaydebi (May 3, 2007)

LOL Yes it was Theresa I was all of 8 or 9 at the time he was in the barn to "render services" so to speak to the lambs and I was mucking the pen. Not a good time to get to close to a ram!

I did actually look at lamb chops the other day at the market after all the lamb talk. They are sooooo small and expensive! I might try it again if they go on sale or something, but I have no idea what to do with them. All I remember is Mama putting lemons on them.


----------



## tonto1117 (May 4, 2007)

Debi,I have a feeling if you cook it, it will be delicious!!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Made it to West Virginia and the hotel has WiFi....WooooHoooo!!!!


----------



## monty (May 4, 2007)

Baa Baa it is and Baa Baa it will be! Think about it for a moment. Everyone knows what Baa Baa stands for. We all learned it from the time nursery rhymes were taught to us.


And also, it is not as though folks cannot find the section or do not understand what the Baa Baa is for.

Just the fact that lamb is represented here with all the other meats is respect in and of itself. And think about this....Lamb stands out among all the others. I mean we do not have Moo Moo or Oink Oink.

So, the respect for lamb is there, the forum will remain using Baa Baa. Making changes like this does not mean that we are giving more respect to a particular product it means that we are diminishing the forum as a whole. Content and design are totally at the discretion of the Owner/Administrator. And you have to admit that this is a super forum from the git go!

Thanks for your thoughts and input which wre weighed and considered but with all due respect for the forum Baa Baa will remain the title of the lamb section. 

Cheers!


----------



## squeezy (May 5, 2007)

Again my point has been lost ...

I also agree that the owner/administrator has total discretionary power.

I should not have used the term "respect" ... I apologise for my obvious stupidity.

Perhaps "equality" would have been more appropriate.

Yes.... I agree any moron should know their fairy tales ... so then, all Forums should be labelled with their "Nursery Rhyme" equivalents....

I do also realize that my comments here will not be well received, as I didn't like being talked down to either .....


----------



## monty (May 5, 2007)

Geez, Paul!

You were not being talked down to! If you took my answer that way I apologize. That is one of the disadvantages of our two dimensional method of communication here. Intent is usually lost without inflection.

The title of that section was determined a long time ago and will remain the same.

We are all friends here and all have the same goals in mind; Great Q as it should be. So let's continue in that vein. 

I really tried to explain the situation as best I could. If you truly feel that a better answer is available elsewhere please kick it up a notch and bring it directly to Jeff via PM.

Cheers!


----------



## squeezy (May 5, 2007)

Geez, Monty!

I accept your apology, I'm just surprised that you can't see it how condescending your reply was?
.
I will take this up with Jeff next week thank you.

And I agree whole heartedly that this is an excellent forum for the enjoyment and advancement of BBQ ... I have learned much and hope to share much in future!

Cheers!


----------



## TulsaJeff (May 12, 2007)

I have read through all comments in an unbiased manner and I do not see that anyone here is what I would call "wrong".

Squeezy brought up a valuable point that mattered to him and that means it matters to all of us.

Monty addressed it and then talked to me about it.

I decided that while it may be a little "cutesy' to  call Lamb "Baa-Baa"  that it meant nothing other than just the fact that in many cases lamb is referred to as Baa-Baa and that it is just being funny and nothing more.

I use sheep manure in my garden and have for years.. when I buy it in the store it is called "Baa-Baa Doo" and is labeled that way on the bag.

I think Squeezy's point had merit and so much so that Monty and I took time to discuss it via a PM at length.

The decision was made to not change it at this time.. that does NOT mean that it will never be changed.

If it truly offending others then let us know and we may be willing to concede.

I try to take everyone opinion to heart but in the end I talk most things over with the moderator group and we make a decision and run with it.

I am a really busy guy with several profitable websites that I spend untold hours on while this forum is not a money maker at all.. I never intended it to be.

I provide this forum and the moderators do lots of work, without pay I might add, so that anyone that cares to can have a place to come and discuss the great art of smoking meat.

Furthermore, I am committed to this forum and will keep it going even if I have to pay the hosting myself.

Thankfully, we have had about 25 folks who have stepped forward and taken care of the hosting for 2007 and it is obvious those folks are committed as well.

I wanted to handle this in this way so as to show everyone that it is ok to speak your mind and if you have a problem then throw it out and let's talk about it.

It is not wrong to bring something to the table.. it is also not wrong for the moderator group and admin to decide how to handle it and run with it.

The decisions are not always going to be favorable to everyone and that is just the nature of things.

I appreciate everyone here and it is YOU that makes everyone who comes here say that this is the BEST smoking meat forum on the internet.

Anyone can purchase vbulletin and some hosting and put up a forum but without great people you will not have a great forum. It is that simple.

You guys are great.. lets get back to doing what we do best!!


----------



## keywesmoke (May 12, 2007)

aren't we talking about lamb? 
I sent my beautiful wife to France to an invitational race and to see a girlfriend. Just got off the phone, she just had a lamb n cheese, like our steak and cheese! They eat a lot of lamb there, and she's not really a lamb or strong flavored meat (venison) person, but she's all over this stuff. I can only imagine ordering a Lammincheese.......


----------



## deejaydebi (May 12, 2007)

Apparently lamb is very common in Europian countries. NOT so common is beef. 

I had a family of cousins come out from Italty a few years back and we had beef of some sort almost every night for supper because at the time it was what was going on sale the most. Mostly some form of hamburger or chuck roast or brisket mind you.

After about a week my cousin said "I am glad to know we have a rich cousin here in America!"

I scratched my head and said "Rich? What makes you think we are rich?"

She said "Because you can afford to eat beef everyday!"

I took her to the market and showed her the prices the next day and we both laughed. Here I was worried about feeding them cheap beef all week and they though we ate like kings!


----------



## keywesmoke (May 12, 2007)

The girls had a party for the village (tiny) because Karen had been widely liked, even without a word of their language. The mayor made her an honerary something or other. Anyway, the same result happened--they bought burger meat and cheap steaks for their big American Weber grill, for 40 people, and everyone thought they were loaded. It cost them about 10% more than here!


----------



## deejaydebi (May 12, 2007)

I guess sometimes we forget how lucky we are.


----------



## chrish (May 13, 2007)

i wish i had taking a pic of this friday at a outdoor flea market,  but i seen a baby lamb being feed by a baby bottle and then he was just jumping around playing and staying next to or by his master,  friendly as hell and wanting to play   i dont have the heart to dice that kid up   tho a stew comes to mind
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





     to little and cute tho     he was only knee high  and he wanted to head butt me on the leg
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   cute little sucker


----------



## camocook (May 13, 2007)

Cute is good.I learned that from my woman. But,can I still say "Bambi Burger".


----------



## keywesmoke (May 13, 2007)

I can't. Couldn't possibly see the transition from meadow to menu, it would kill me......but I'm a city mouse, what do I know! We just sign stuff.


----------



## squeezy (Jun 2, 2007)

If you are very very quiet ... you can hear a name change 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 ...thanks!


----------

